# E3 2012



## theserpent (Jun 1, 2012)

I know its a bit early to open the thread.But let us discuss what games might be show in E3 




> The titans of the games industry are preparing to descend upon the E3 Expo in Los Angeles to show off their upcoming wares. Console-makers Microsoft, Nintendo and Sony will host keynotes, and the show floor will be awash with forthcoming games.
> 
> But what can we really expect to see? The next Xbox or PlayStation? The first real games for Nintendo's Wii U? Internet Explorer for Kinect? We go through the rumours, the speculation, the teases and the announcements to find out what to look forward to.
> 
> ...



E3 2012: What to expect from Nintendo, Sony and Microsoft (Wired UK)

So its sure
that they are showing AC3,Boderlands 2,dota 2.
But what the hell No GTA 5 

Games to be shown



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## K3npachi (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm looking forward Hitman:Absolution, Medal Of Honor:Warfighter, Dead Space 3, Borderlands 2 , Aliens:Colonial Marines, AC:III, Far Cry 3 and the Doom 3 BFG Edition 
It's gonna be epic this year  
btw Does anyone know if Rockstar will show GTA:V this time? Heard it got delayed to 2013  ?


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 1, 2012)

Halo 4 and Hitman 5 are the games that I am looking out for the most 

Really hoped there would have been the next GTA game


----------



## theserpent (Jun 1, 2012)

K3npachi said:


> I'm looking forward Hitman:Absolution, Medal Of Honor:Warfighter, Dead Space 3, Borderlands 2 , Aliens:Colonial Marines, AC:III, Far Cry 3 and the Doom 3 remake
> It's gonna be epic this year
> btw Does anyone know if Rockstar will show GTA:V this time? Heard it got delayed to 2013  ?



Nop there not showing it.
I guess rockstar wants the game to be a huge surprise??
Well they say its releasing early 2013.

Im looking forward to AC:3.Though havent played AC:2 series


----------



## lovedonator (Jun 1, 2012)

Looking Forward to Crysis 3 and FIFA 13


----------



## theserpent (Jun 1, 2012)

And yeah SimCity Saw the trailers it looks good 

Never played Far cry games before


----------



## abhidev (Jun 1, 2012)

Hitman, Tomb raider, MOH-Warfighter, COD-Black ops, Spec-ops, RE6 and Sleeping dog


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 1, 2012)

I heard they might show Arkham City 2. If they do, this'll be an awesome E3.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 1, 2012)

Excited about Tomb Raider reboot, looks stunning and bold.
And DotA2 announced free to play, yay!! 

That Gears of war prequel is being developed by People Can Fly studios btw, makers of Bulletstorm.


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 1, 2012)

Far Cry 3
Hitman Absolution
Dead Space 3
Unreal Engine 4 
Crysis 3
Lost Planet 3
Borderland 2
Tomb Raider-Babe footage only 

Some more Heads Up on Next Gears o WAR. Epic Plz.!!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 1, 2012)

Need for Speed Most Wanted by Criterion confirmed 
heres the thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/gamerz/157922-need-speed-most-wanted-new.html


----------



## theserpent (Jun 1, 2012)

^^ is it real?
Most wanted was the Best NFS IMO


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 1, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> ^^ is it real?
> Most wanted was the Best NFS IMO



It is, confirmed on the official facebook page.


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 2, 2012)

Burnout Paradise and NFS:Hot Pursuit ...
And Now Most Wanted 2012.
Criterion FTW.



> *Battlefield 3: Armored Kill
> Battlefield 3: Qurater Kills
> Battlefield 3: End Game*





cyborg47 said:


> Excited about Tomb Raider reboot, looks stunning and bold.
> And DotA2 announced free to play, yay!!
> 
> That Gears of war prequel is being developed by *People Can Fly studios* btw, makers of Bulletstorm.



Just a Friendly Remark:
 Its *Epic Games* Who is Developing Gears of WAR.

And People Can Fly= Property/Subsidiary of Epic Games.


----------



## Piyush (Jun 2, 2012)

NO GTA V!!!!


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 2, 2012)

^^Next year buddy.

Be happy with Max Payne 3 for now.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> And People Can Fly= Property/Subsidiary of Epic Games.



I know, but they have that studio name(People Can Fly) for a reason 
Nothing wrong showing them some respect 
If that's they things are seen, then Battlefield 3 developed by EA! EA FTW!! ?? lol 

*i46.tinypic.com/14keamp.jpg



> Gears of War: Judgement is a Prequel, Developed by People Can Fly


*www.gameranx.com/updates/id/7141/a...ent-is-a-prequel-developed-by-people-can-fly/


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 2, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> I know, but they have that studio name(People Can Fly) for a reason
> Nothing wrong showing them some respect
> If that's they things are seen, then Battlefield 3 developed by EA! EA FTW!! ?? lol
> 
> ...



I think you are seriously mistaken with Game Publisher and Game Developer/Game Studio.

Epic Games is a studio.
Gears of War is an IP (Intellectual Property) of Epic Games and Owned by Microsoft Games Studio for Xbox(The Publisher).So no confusion there.

The whole franchise is "developed by Epic Games" and People Can Fly even Ported the Gears 1 to PC still Credit goes to Epic Games.

Whereas EA is a Publisher and DICE is a developing Studio.So no one will call Battlefield 3 is developed by EA in general though technically EA is owner of DICE so all the Development and Publishing Credit goes to them only.

"This is same thing to me as this is to you."

BTW Dont bet too heavily on that tweet.Read it carefully it says Involvement of People Can Fly.
That means most probably they will be Porting it To PC.Consfused..read this post of mine...



> After Crossing a Billion USD mark in 2011 with the Release of Gears of War 3,
> Epic Games and Microsoft Game STUDIO is all set to embark on a new Journey on the next half arch of the Trilogy's Grand success with announcement of New Gears of War game on Monday in Pre E3 Press Conference.
> 
> The news came out via Gameinformer's Magazine Game Cover release with the lead character in Dark.
> ...


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2012)

Calm down dude, you don't have to take things that technically and go so deep lol. I just meant that the developers or lets just say one of the developers or involved, which are all the same.

Btw, theres very little news on whether or not this GeOW prequel is being developed by Epic games or People Can Fly or both and how much involvement is their on either sides. So lets put that aside and wait 



Sujeet said:


> Gears of War is an IP (Intellectual Property) of Epic Games and *Owned* by Microsoft Games Studio for Xbox(The Publisher).So no confusion there.



Errr what? can you elaborate on Owned?
anyway, as far as I know, theres no official word who actually owns the Gears IP. For now, MS is the publisher and Epic/people can fly are the devs.


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 2, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Calm down dude, you don't have to take things that technically and go so deep lol. I just meant that the developers or lets just say one of the developers or involved, which are all the same.
> 
> Btw, theres very little news on whether or not this GeOW prequel is being developed by Epic games or People Can Fly or both and how much involvement is their on either sides. So lets put that aside and wait
> 
> ...



MS Owns the rights of Publication,Promotion and Distribution of Gears IP.
All those rights are more than enough to claim Authoritive Rights over any Commercial Product.


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 2, 2012)

Cool. I guess Epic will release Gears on PS3 after that deal with MS runs out, unless and ofcourse microsoft extends that deal


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 2, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Cool. I guess Epic will release Gears on PS3 after that deal with MS runs out, unless and ofcourse microsoft extends that deal



lol but yes.
If Gears makes it way to PS3 then it will come to PC too.

Read speculation and brief analysis posted earlier.


----------



## abhidev (Jun 2, 2012)

I'll add the Gears of war info in its respective thread...


----------



## Sujeet (Jun 3, 2012)

*images.vg247.com/current//2012/06/forza-horizon-10.jpg

*images.vg247.com/current//2012/06/forza-horizon-1.jpg

*images.vg247.com/current//2012/06/forza-horizon-2.jpg

*images.vg247.com/current//2012/06/forza-horizon-3.jpg

*images.vg247.com/current//2012/06/forza-horizon-4.jpg

*images.vg247.com/current//2012/06/forza-horizon-5.jpg

*images.vg247.com/current//2012/06/forza-horizon-6.jpg

*images.vg247.com/current//2012/06/forza-horizon-7.jpg

*images.vg247.com/current//2012/06/forza-horizon-8.jpg

*images.vg247.com/current//2012/06/forza-horizon-9.jpg

Forza Horizon shots, details surface ahead of E3 | VG247


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 3, 2012)

More like Rendered Screenshots.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 3, 2012)

Guys does IGN or anyone publish a detailed report on E3 after the events are done?Or does CHIP/Digit provide A E3 report in july?


----------



## theserpent (Jun 3, 2012)

Is there any news of an AOE 4?Dam AOE was one of the best Strategy Games


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 3, 2012)

serpent16 said:


> Guys does IGN or anyone publish a detailed report on E3 after the events are done?Or does CHIP/Digit provide A E3 report in july?



I watch them on Gametrailers. If you want constant updates, check N4G.com



serpent16 said:


> Is there any news of an AOE 4?Dam AOE was one of the best Strategy Games



Last AOE MS released was AOE-Online, a complete free-to-play/play-to-win MMORTS. Check it out, its pretty good


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 4, 2012)

*E3 MOST ANTICIPATED GAMES*

Assassin Creed III
*image.gamespotcdn.net/gamespot/images/2012/149/01_Assassins_Creed_3_91028_640screen.jpg

Crysis 3
*image.gamespotcdn.net/gamespot/images/2012/149/15_Crysis_3_59368_640screen.jpg

Far Cry 3
*image.gamespotcdn.net/gamespot/images/2012/149/02_Far_Cry_3_21619_640screen.jpg

Call Of Duty Black Ops 2
*image.gamespotcdn.net/gamespot/images/2012/149/04_Black_Ops_2_19249_640screen.jpg

Hitman:Absolution 

*image.gamespotcdn.net/gamespot/images/2012/149/08_Hitman_Absolution_31009_640screen.jpg

Skyrimawnguard
*image.gamespotcdn.net/gamespot/images/2012/149/11_Dawnguard_35582_640screen.jpg



> E3 Most Anticipated Games


----------



## RCuber (Jun 4, 2012)

BTW.. any place where I can catch live telecast ?


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 4, 2012)

Gametrailers.com
The EA conference starts at around 2 am tomorrow, badly waiting for the details about most wanted.


----------



## theserpent (Jun 4, 2012)

2 am?Dam will see it all at once in youtube.
Guys please share the links(youtube) when you'll find it.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 4, 2012)

E3 2012 - All Access Live Streaming - GameTrailers.com


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 4, 2012)

E3 - YouTube

Anyone else thinks blacks ops 2 tried really hard, but turned out pretty dull?

That huge building crashing down to the ground made me chuckle, looked like a cardboard box falling down, with 2 seconds of smoke lol.

MoH in 2 hours. Not expecting anything great from this one either, but they have FB2, an advantage over cod. Lets see.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 4, 2012)

cyborg47 said:


> Anyone else thinks blacks ops 2 tried really hard, but turned out pretty dull?
> 
> That huge building crashing down to the ground made me chuckle, looked like a cardboard box falling down, with 2 seconds of smoke lol.



I had bought COD4 a month ago and have been playing on and off.. .. COD:BO2 looked similar


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 4, 2012)

It looked like Treyarch tried real hard, but the engine is too damn old and they can't sacrifice the framerate for some bells and whistles. sad.


----------



## Morpheus (Jun 5, 2012)

Damn, Ubisoft's conference was so full of awesomeness.   

AC 3, ShootMania (with on-stage match) and ctOS!


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Jun 5, 2012)

^add Far Cry 3, Watch Dogs to the list...

Developers are going crazy this E3..so many cool games announced..and most of them look promising..It's gonna be pocket burner this year..


----------



## 101gamzer (Jun 6, 2012)

Click Here to Watch Live Broadcast of E3 2012

Webcast Schedule

Nintendo: Today, 9:30am (PST)
Sony: Today, 6pm (PST)
Microsoft: Tomorrow, 9am (PST)


----------



## rahulmax (Jun 6, 2012)

Monday, June 4
9:30am E3 Begins!
9:30am Microsoft Press Conference
1:00pm EA Press Conference
3:00pm Ubisoft Press Conference
6:00pm Sony Press Conference


Tuesday, June 5
9:00am Day 2 Begins!
9:00am Nintendo Press Conference
1:00pm Assassin's Creed 3
1:30pm Splinter Cell: Blacklist
2:00pm Tomb Raider
2:20pm Dead Space 3
2:40pm Call of Duty: Black Ops 2
3:00pm Resident Evil 6
3:20pm LEGO Lord of the Rings
3:40pm Darksiders II
4:00pm Forza Horizon
4:20pm Fable: The Journey
4:40pm Gears of War: Judgment
5:00pm Halo 4
5:20pm Dance Central 3
5:40pm PS All Stars
6:00pm Star Wars 1313
6:20pm God of War: Ascension
6:40pm The Last of Us


Wednesday, June 6
10:00am Day 3 Begins!
11:00am Ni No Kuni
11:20am Far Cry 3
11:40am Star Trek
12:00pm Need for Speed: Most Wanted
12:20pm Crysis 3
12:40pm Sleeping Dogs
2:00pm Kingdom Hearts 3DS
2:20pm Hitman: Absolution
2:40pm Spec Ops: The Line
3:00pm Transformers: FoC
3:20pm The Walking Dead: Episode 2
3:40pm Dead or Alive 5
4:00pm LittleBigPlanet Karting
4:20pm Sly Cooper: Thieves in Time
4:40pm The Unfinished Swan
5:00pm The Amazing Spider-Man
5:20pm Dishonored
5:40pm XCOM: Enemy Unknown
6:00pm Borderlands 2
6:20pm Dust 514
6:40pm The Elder Scrolls Online


Thursday, June 7
10:00am Day 4 Begins!
11:00am Tekken Tag Tournament 2
11:20am LEGO Batman 2
11:40am Persona 4 Arena
12:00pm DmC (Devil May Cry)
12:20pm Lost Planet 3
12:40pm Medal of Honor: Warfighter
2:00pm World of Warplanes
2:20pm Quantum Conundrum
2:40pm Metro: Last Light
3:00pm PlanetSide 2
3:20pm Disney Epic Mickey 2
3:40pm Aliens: Colonial Marines
4:00pm LittleBigPlanet Vita
4:20pm SECRET E3 GAME!! <-----------   ( Gta 5? Who knows?  )
4:40pm SimCity
5:00pm SECRET E3 GAME!! <-----------
5:20pm SECRET E3 GAME!! <-----------
5:40pm IGN's Game of the Show!


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 6, 2012)

wake up tomorrow..open e3 news...and boom *half life 3*!!!!!!!!! *drools*


----------



## abhidev (Jun 6, 2012)

E3 2012: Watch the Biggest Demos - Day 1 - IGN


----------

